# Should I get HD sat box or not?



## SCIFI_3D_zoo (Oct 7, 2007)

I really only have ONE question. I want to know if I'm wasting my time getting an HD sat DISH box if I'm gonna have a non-HD series 2 TIVO?

So the HD signal comes in, goes into the sat box, then output to TIVO, then from TIVO to the TV? So I'm wondering if all I'm doing is downsampling back down to SDTV since the the tv in the end is getting a signal back from the tivo. If so maybe there's a way around it. Personally... I don't care.. also it's not an option for me... if I record in HD. I'd just like to be able to watch it at least or why bother getting an HD sat box? The reason I can't get an HD TIVO is b/c it's not compatible with satellite, and I don't want to get a DTV/TIVO box. 

After visiting the official TIVO forums I think I figured some of this out. I could go out to my TV from the sat. box using some sorta HD means if I want to watch HD. But then I won't see what the TIVO is doing. So I have to use SD output from my TIVO to my tv. That sucks. Unless there's someway to use the tuners I have in each device to switch around when I want to watch something in HD.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

My only comment since you posted in the 222 forum, is the 222 is a very flaky receiver based on my experience and comments from others, perhaps with future firmware upgrades it may get better, but I cannot recommend it at this time

Bob


----------



## SCIFI_3D_zoo (Oct 7, 2007)

The 222 is the HD DT sat. box I was gonna get. I read at CNET and some other places that the software is nearly as good as TIVO and the hw is good and better than DTV's. 

One thing I did realize... no matter how it's all connected ... if I don't get an HD sat. box I won't even be able to receive HD channels. So whether my tv is getting analog input from my TIVO or not I should just get the 222.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

SCIFI_3D_zoo said:


> The 222 is the HD DT sat. box I was gonna get. I read at CNET and some other places that the software is nearly as good as TIVO and the hw is good and better than DTV's.
> 
> One thing I did realize... no matter how it's all connected ... if I don't get an HD sat. box I won't even be able to receive HD channels. So whether my tv is getting analog input from my TIVO or not I should just get the 222.


You're right about the "not getting HD" without an HD box. I have a 222 and a 322 feeding 4 TVs, and the 2 that are hooked up to the 322 don't receive the HD exclusive channels at all.

I bought my 222 as soon as they hit the market. *It is NOT buggy at all*. It has performed flawlessly 99% of the time. If you are going to buy one, I'd suggest buying from Claude at the dish store. Super good company to patronize.


----------

